# working out with hyperthyroidism



## thewolf46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, I was just recently diagnosed with an overactive thyroid and have been finding it almost impossible to workout. My muscles are so weak and I feel like Im gunna die cause my heart rate goes up so high. Lifting weights have always been such a big part of my life and its killin me that I cant workout until I get my thyroid in check. Has anyone been able to still workout with this cause Im really worried about losing my muscle? Also has anyone been able to beat this thing holistically? I heard the drugs can cause weight gain.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Drugs will only cause weight gain if you are taking too many to slow your thyroid below 1/2 -3/4 of FT-4 and FT-3 ranges.

You need to take it easy until your thyroid levels are in range.

What medication are you taking and how much?

Have you had antibodies tests? Liver function tests? Ultrasound of your thyroid?


----------



## thewolf46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Really appreciate the response...I actually met with the endocrinologist today had the antibodies and ultrasound done today....just waiting to get authorization for 6+24 hour thyroid uptake scan or something...so i should know more by the end of the week....the only meds ive been taking is propranolol 10mg/3x but endo wants to up it 20mg/3x...now im reading this drug causes weight gain and lethargy.....I was also thinking what if i take the propranolol before i workout do you think that would help so my heart doesn't go crazy....its just really frustrating because emotionally im ready to get back to the gym but physically i just cant perform


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

That's a pretty hefty dose of propranolol. The propranolol will help lower your thyroid levels - that is where you may be getting your information from. Specifically - it will help lower your FT-3.

If your thyroid levels get too low - which they often do when being treated initially to slow down your thyroid.

Key point : never adjust your dosage based on TSH only.

Insist they run the Free T-4 and Free T-3 tests. Both of those should be somewhere 1/2 - 3/4 of their range.

Has your doctor said anything about a anti thyroid medication?

What sorts of body building supplements have you or do you take?


----------



## thewolf46 (Aug 17, 2015)

Really thats a lot of propranolol?....I dont think im gunna take that much then or im gunna hold off until i get a second or third opinion...its weird I really dont have any symptoms, I only really feel somethings not right is when im exercising. ...Not sure if im giving you the right numbers but my t4free was 3.6 i think the normal range is 1.5 and my TSH was .01 and I think the normal is .32....Im still waiting on the ultrasound the other test results to come back so Im not on anything yet...but I am going to see another doctor to get a second opinion and this other doctor who specializes in mix a of holistic and western...Im not taking any workout supplements right now


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Please do not work out while you are in this state. I am surprised your doctor did not tell you.

The only way to prevent muscle loss is to get the thyroid ablated. I had the same experience. I had muscle myopathy so bad, all inner organs prolapsed and I could not walk up 2 or 3 steps.

I am a gym rat and was at the time all this happened. I lost a tremendous amount of muscle and it took me 2 years of walking after ablation to get my strength and back into the gym.

Don't let this happen to you.

Have you had antibodies' tests and RAIU (radioactive uptake) of your thyroid? Men have to be especially wary of thyroid cancer which sometimes causes the hyperthyroid.

Welcome to the board.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree, hold off on working out. You will be able to get back to it, just not right now.


----------

